# Trendflow Testosterone Gel



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I just started taking Trendflow Testosterone Gel on 10-20-09.

Day one I started one pump and no sides.

Day two one pump.

Day three 2 pumps but in the morning I did wake up with some gnarly morning wood.

So far not noticed much, maybe some placebo but just keeping an open mind.

I weighed myself on 10-22-09 and weighed in at 217 lbs.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Is the the same gear Hacksii started to run?


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Interested to see if/how this stuf works. Looks and sounds like a gimmic but you never know. I hope it does the business for you


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

coldo said:


> Interested to see if/how this stuf works. Looks and sounds like a gimmic but you never know. I hope it does the business for you


I know what you mean,I would be very aprehensive about using this...however if good feedback comes out of it who knows..


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Smitch said:


> Is the the same gear Hacksii started to run?


I don't think he has started it yet.

I would have started it about a week ago but felt under the weather and I wanted to give it a go when I was feeling good.

Also I just started squatting again and that is one of the lifts I gauge my strength on.

I respond very well to this kind of stuff so if it is half of what it claims I will notice. it.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

God said:


> Will be keeping an eye on this one. How long do you intend to run this for and is it just this product you are using?


I think it should last just over 2 weeks, Hackskii said he will give me half of his other bottle.

I would like to see how 4 weeks would do.

I am only taking the gel.

The gel does have some granuals in it that feel a tad bit rough on the skin but no big deal.

It doesn't smell either so that's good.

I did have a buddy on TRT that got some tes gel that his wife hatted the smell and had to switch brands, but so far my wife hasn't said anything so I think I am cool.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm going to speak to my source to see if he can get some.

Don't suppose you know if it's available in the UK do you Winger?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Smitch said:



> I'm going to speak to my source to see if he can get some.
> 
> Don't suppose you know if it's available in the UK do you Winger?


I think the guy that sent it might be from the UK, Hackskii can probably pm you.

Not sure what the dose is and how much is absorbed.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think it came from Holland.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well sex drive is up for sure and boy are my forearms tired. Lol

Got some training in a few hours and I will ley ya know if i'm up on chest.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

will be following


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

why would you want to use this 'o great one'?....

after all you cannot improve perfection can you.....x


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That is a very good point.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

does that make you a 'gel-head' rather than a 'roid-head'?......


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Little update besides the sex drive going up noticeably.

I did chest and bicep today.

I did 225 lbs for flat bench and got 12 reps up one rep.

Next did inclines with 185 lbs after bench and got that 10 reps, 8 is normal after benching. So that's up two reps.

Db curls 65 lb db's for 8 reps up two reps.

The stuff works for sure and it is only 5 days using the gel. That seems pretty fast for strength gains already, but I respond well to aas. Probably because I don't think my levels are on the high side to begin with, that and me being 50 years old doesn't help. :whistling:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice gramps.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I take it this stuff is expensive compared to say test e... have you two gents worked out roughly how much test your 2 pumps a day is giving you?

Interesting thread - subscribed :beer:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well I guess it boils down to how much you asimilate and if one pump is truly 100 per pump.

I hope the guy that sent it to Hackskii can tell us.

My guess would be about 80 per two pumps.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

OK, so if it's about 80 per 2 pumps, and you're using 2 pumps every day, that's about 500mg-ish a week, so a fairly typical amount of test really.

You should get some noticeable results from that. I guess you'll have to do PCT etc afterwards in that case..... seems weird from just a gel but it will be suppressive just like conventional gear is I suppose.

Good luck with it mate :thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

winger whats your pct look like?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

BigDom86 said:


> winger whats your pct look like?


Not sure, if the gains are good I will do some pct, if not good I might not.

I think I will buy some clomid anyways, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well I am up a lb and I don't want to be.

My only complaint would be when you shake up the gel your better off taking off the cap and covering up the whole in the dispenser, that way you don't have all this gel stuck in the cap..lol


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I know price talk is off limits.. but is it similar price, several times the price or considerable more? (can i get away with this?)

My finger is hovering over 'delete' 

just curious


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

wtf is this stuff iv never heard of it? how does it work and does it effect your liver like orals??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Trensdermals bypass first pass in the liver to it wont be any more liver toxic than injectables.


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Trensdermals bypass first pass in the liver to it wont be any more liver toxic than injectables.


So whats the deal with it, is it applied to the skin ??


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Interesting stuff winger, will be following


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

johnnyreid said:


> So whats the deal with it, is it applied to the skin ??


On Hacksii's thread a while back he said he rubbed it onto the insides of his legs or arms i think.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I rub the gel on the inside of my forearms twice a day.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

sounds interesting, i think you should up the dose!!! lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i would rub in on the upper back area, as this is where most androgen receptors are


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Thin skin is best where there is the least amount of hair.

Hair follicles tend to convert the testosterone into DHT.

That is why inner arms are the best as you dont want too much elivation of DHT.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well the director of my area just told me that I am getting bigger and he is worried about me. I guess the gel is working..lol

I do wear a 2xl shirt so that will make you look heavy. :whistling:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

winger your too modest  getting large!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

BigDom86 said:


> winger your too modest  getting large!


and your the nicest guy on the board and modest..lol

Getting large, I already am, I want to loose bf myself.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, we had this dude die last week, but he seriously looked like he was dead already, not being mean or anything but I saw him two weeks ago and commented that he just looked wrong. I could see it in his eyes, within days he passed.

So, the boss commenting really suggested he was worried about my bro's blood pressure, I did think it was funny he noticed a pound of weight gain and I commented to winger about being on the gel was the reason, we both laughed.

It is more than likely the beer...... :whistling: :lol: :innocent:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

strange post scott. what do you mean he looked wrong?

whats your bp like wingman?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Bp probably 150/85.

Day 7 stardate log 23478.2. Lol

Did bent over rows with 225 lbs for 7 reps up one rep from last week.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BigDom86 said:


> strange post scott. what do you mean he looked wrong?
> 
> whats your bp like wingman?


He looked already dead to me TBH.

Second time I saw this.

The guy before this last guy was just a tad bit older than me and lost a ton of weight.

I asked him if he got cancer and he said no.

At the time I looked at him and said to myself he had cancer, he did and died a few months later.

I guess when you get older you can see things like red eyelids and stuff that just dont look right.

Looking wrong in my suggestion was me noticing something that was out of place and not just kind of sick but wrong and out of place in a way that was not subtle.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

winger said:


> and your the nicest guy on the board and modest..lol


*cough*.... :whistling: .....LOL


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

RJ68 said:


> *cough*.... :whistling: .....LOL


I hope the cough was from the chronic..lol

I would like to mention I don't feel my BP up at all. It says on the website it doesn't change cholesterol either.

I don't feel aggressive, well anymore than I am..lol

I also don't feel any funny heart beat stuff or even any compromise in my cardio, played an hour of racquetball yesterday and I haven't don't that in a long while, but that's another Opera.

It doesn't smell but does have some scrubbing particles in it, not sure what it is but who gives a fcuk if it works. :whistling:

I have a sense of well being, except on day two when I woke up depressed, it happens. Might be the sudden change in hormones. Not a doctor so....

Sex drive has dropped off some, maybe the administration of the gel but I will use the whole thing so that really doesn't matter, I am still getting stronger and bigger so life is good.

If I was to rate it here are my thoughts, but once again only a week into it so here goes.

I would love to take a shot of tes instead of rubbing in a gel, fcuk who wouldn't, but if my bp isn't up and I don't feel like I am on gear except for strength gains and sex drive, I would probably buy it.

Funny my only gripe of the stuff is I have to shake the sh1t out of the stuff before I pump, then I pump some more <----that part was sexual...lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

is hackskii running this aswelll again?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

hackskii said:


> He looked already dead to me TBH.
> 
> Second time I saw this.
> 
> ...


Hackskii, please don't look at my pics:crying:

Are you the Grim Reapers Apprentice:whistling:

Winger, can we have a video of you shaking the gel and applying it to your 4arms

Is this now classed as part of your cardio programme:lol:

Why not just inject the test. What are the advantages/disadvantages of

rubbing it on:confused1:

Lets have some up to date before and after pics as well:thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BigDom86 said:


> is hackskii running this aswelll again?


No, I do have 1.5 bottles though.

My night time erections and sexual dreams are in full swing now, I feel really good apart from being fat, but I feel totally 100% recovered and dont feel like doing any more PCT's anytime soon and also libido is actually high.

I personally dont like the ups and downs of the hormonal rollercoaster.

I had a sex dream last night and I only remember in the last 7 years or so of having these was when I was on.

I still think the nuts are not 100% the size they used to be even though all things appear normal.

*Guys, testosterone is testosterone period.*

No one delivery system is better than another depending on the person.

Transdermals can elivate DHT more than injections, yet injections can elivate estrogen higher than transdermals with the exception of applying transdermals to the stomach.

So, all things considering mg per mg if same = same results.

It could be sublingual, transdermal, nasal, injection, even oral (andriol), if you get enough in and you have a pre-disposition for sides, then you will have sides.

Test is test, regardless of the delivery system or ester used, it is all the same.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I was wondering that, why so quick with the gains in strength and size (pmsl @ 1lb)

I can't remember how your "the one" use ended up Winger?

I have a 22 year old son who got massive gains in both size and strength with tribulus from

Holland & Barrett, it also gave him gyno (which he was prone to as a child).

The Doctor told him that his test readings were off the scale and to not use any test enhancing drugs anymore.

Makes me sick  although he is from good stock!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd rather use the gel than jabbing test. I'm sh1t scared of needles and there is no way i could put a pin in myself. So it's orals til i can source some of this stuff.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Let's not forget that the gel isn't supposed to elevate bp and cholesterol.

The very fact that it doesn't up bp is good enough for me.

Tel, the reason for such fast gains is the gel is just about instant.

I think the gel hit faster than, "The One" and I feel way better on the gel.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> I have a 22 year old son who got massive gains in both size and strength with tribulus from
> 
> Holland & Barrett, it also gave him gyno (which he was prone to as a child).
> 
> ...


Wow, that confuses me.

Trib did nothing for me.

Remember guys transdermal's go in immediatly, but I noticed more wood like day 3.

So, yah, they are fast going in, one could in theory use it to front load with something like sust.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

winger said:


> Let's not forget that the gel isn't supposed to elevate bp and cholesterol.
> 
> The very fact that it doesn't up bp is good enough for me.
> 
> ...


ive read this about the gel aswell. which imo is a lot of rubbish. all it is, as hackskii puts it, is another way to put a drug into the body. once the drug is in the body it will have the same effect. that being said my bp is not much elevated at all and im on my 2nd week of jabbing test cyp 500mg


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

is this something you do everyday basically for ever??.... sorry havent read the whole thread


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Kezz said:


> is this something you do everyday basically for ever??.... sorry havent read the whole thread


No, unless you are on TRT then it is done every day.

He is just checking out to see what it does.

I agree, if you suffer from high blood pressure with injections of testosterone at 500mg a week (I do), then you will get it with equal amounts of mg in the body.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Funny you should ask that..lol

I am an avid racquetball player for 27 years and kind of let it go a tad bit because of a groin pull, bicep tear (from lifting) and heal/arches and other injuries.

As of lately, I have been playing about 3 times as much and still going heavy.

Also, I am saying more and more unappropriated things to the females at work. :whistling:

It get's worse, one of them works the catering truck at work and cooks my meals. She is an older Mexican lady that doesn't speak much English.

I have known her for about 5 plus years.

Well lately when I go to grab my food she has been slapping my hand, so I said harder (like she can understand.lol) so she does.

This went on for a bit and low and behold, little winger got a semi...lol

I feel strong and confident and I wish I could feel like this forever. :thumbup1:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

so little winger is enjoying it eh?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

God said:


> lol so you could say you have a good sense of wellbeing! How much longer you got left on it?


I think about 2.5 weeks.

I forgot to take it today though, looks like I will have to double up tonight..he he.



BigDom86 said:


> so little winger is enjoying it eh?


Drive is up for sure.

Update, felt the balls this morning while taking a shower and I got some shrinkage. :cursing:

On a plus note, I have woken up with morning wood for the last 3 morning. :thumb:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Defo want to give this a try.

Just need to find somewhere to source the bloody stuff, my source has his ear to the ground though so i'm keeping my fingers crossed.... :cool2:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm getting your Xmas box today mate, pick a colour will ya


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Bump


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

probably too busy playing badminton/squash and jerking the gerkin to reply


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Sorry for not updating.

Well I have woke up ever morning for the past week with a rock hard Johnson.

Strength gains are light but my body feels big and full. I think I have gained about 2.5 lbs.

Another thing I notice is I have been having weard dreams every night and I never ever dream.

I will be hitting shoulders today so if I am up (in strength that is) I will post it up.

Tel, I got that D83 Swedish sure grip suck machine you ordered. :tongue:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Tel, I got that D83 Swedish sure grip suck machine you ordered. :tongue:


FFS man, it was the D85 I ordered, that ones far too small for me:rolleyes:

I trust you've tried the small one out mate, any good:confused1:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> FFS man, it was the D85 I ordered, that ones far too small for me:rolleyes:
> 
> I trust you've tried the small one out mate, any good:confused1:


Small one works just fine and thanks for asking. 


God said:


> Thanks for update. Have you done an injectable cycle in the past? If so how would you say it compares?


I forgot to take my gel this morning....dooh. That' a draw back instead of injecting. I will just double the dose when I get home.

I have only randomly taken a single shot here and there of tes but I think the shot is stronger.

I still have over half the bottle and I am at day 17 so maybe I should have been taking 3 or 4 pumps instead of 2.

Also the sex drive is back to normal and my balls appear to be back to regular size. Either I am getting used to the gel or the first few pumps were stronger, not sure.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Don't sound too exciting mate, what is your normal sex drive, whatever the wife says it is I'd imagine.

Have you changed your diet since going on this stuff?? I would presume you've got to up the

cals a bit same as normal gear?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Sex drive wasn't like it was when I was younger.

I have been gaining a pound a week but not trying to.

I actually don't want to gain any more weight. I would like to be leaner though.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> Sex drive wasn't like it was when I was younger.
> 
> I have been gaining a pound a week but not trying to.
> 
> I actually don't want to gain any more weight. I would like to be leaner though.


*cough*cardio*cough*

Just saying


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

HIT cardio?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Quick update.

I have some good news and bad news.

Good news is I still have half a bottle left, the bad news is I have been on for 21 days and I guess the pump isn't that accurate..lol

I have gained 1 lb a week and feel big. Been getting comments that I look bigger and others have said stuff like, "oh have you been training harder"....lol

I have an idea and will post up my thoughts later.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

bump for sexy pics?


----------



## GrannySmiff (Sep 28, 2009)

Just read the thread and sounds good, but I imagine its not easy to get hold of this stuff in the U.K.

I read Dwayne Chambers autobiography and he was using this stuff daily not sure of the name but deffo Test to be rubbed on arms he said it left a white residue that he had to wait to be absorbed.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Ok, I actually love the stuff and have been under dosing it, hell they say two pumps but I think my pumper is off, but it's all good.

So here goes, for about 6 years I have read about short cycles but how can you do that using cyp or enenthate? You cant, you have to use tes prop and who wants to shoot every day?

So here we are with a tes gel that actually works.

I am going to stop at day 21 and take 14 days off, then start back up for 14 days. Those of you that have been on the board for a while will understand what I am doing. No need for PCT either.

I will explain later.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

Explain now my freind,,, glad to see the course is going well,,


----------



## masterplan (May 17, 2009)

God,

Every ml will give you a solid 40% absorption which means for every milliliter you will absorb 40 mg TEST. So at 2 ml a day that is 80 mg x 7 = 560 mg Test a week.

Now,for bigger guys and for the ones who are used to injecting TEST it might be little to low. So 3 to 4 ml a day for the gods will do fine. This is all been tested in several international boards. Gains upto 15 lbs in 6 weeks are normal. Stack it with an oral like dbol or winject tabs and you will have a very strong cycle. I have better results with gel than with injects. And it looks like the mass stays on longer after the cycle is done.

Winger wants to stay as he is, but with a strong trainingscourse and enough protein take-in you will grow, no matter what.

The pump will give you 1.5 ml each pump, a bottle contains 100 ml. (but the white pump has some hickups with pumping, so a new pump will be available within a few weeks as i have been told).

Jim


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I was going to stop at three weeks and start up in another two weeks only because I respond well to gear but get shutdown equally as well.

From some studies by ChefX 21 days on 14 days off and 14 days on showed promise.

Change of plans. I am going to Las Vegas so I will stay on for another week. Lol

I still have just a tad bit over half the bottle left. I swear the stuff just keeps pumping gel but still have half left. Weard.

Doing bench today so I will let you all know how that goes.

I do feel and look bigger and a tad bit leaner, but according to my bf scale it says different. Lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The other day I was going to use a pump or 4 as the wife was going on vacation and I thought I might get lucky.

The plunger was stuck so I pushed it up from the bottom and squirted probably 4 pumps and rubbed it all over both arms and shoulders.

Later that night during sleep I had massive erections and a sex dream with my wife.

then for 2 days the libido was seriously up.

I did put way too much on and did squirt some into the carpet too....lol

I do have half another bottle and I can let winger use it.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

have you ever used test prop scott?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

The last 18 days in a row I have woke up with wood so hard a cat cant scratch it.

I have to stretch the hamstrings out just to go number 1. :whistling:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BigDom86 said:


> have you ever used test prop scott?


Many times mate.

made some too, in fact I got tons that I have had for years.

Viramone is my fav of all props.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Many times mate.
> 
> made some too, in fact I got tons that I have had for years.
> 
> Viramone is my fav of all props.


i dont know anything about test prop this being my 1st cycle and all. but im assuming the test gel can be compared to test prop


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

BigDom86 said:


> i dont know anything about test prop this being my 1st cycle and all. but im assuming the test gel can be compared to test prop


Both hit fast.

I am up another rep in bench press. So that is up two reps, starting at 11 reps with 225 lbs now 13 reps with 225 lbs.

Bench is my worst lift of all my lifts, but probably the best to gauge as far as strength gains.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BigDom86 said:


> i dont know anything about test prop this being my 1st cycle and all. but im assuming the test gel can be compared to test prop


Similar in the fact they both hit pretty fast.

But doing some math here to get 100mg of the gel you would have to hit maybe 3 pumps a day.

But, I hate to jab that is why I dont use prop alot and it is one of the more painful estered gears.

My fav is enanthate or cypionate esters, you can shoot those once a week and you are ok.

I just trade cheaks each week.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I have been half doseing the gel and still notice it.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I stopped taking the gel on Monday.

I stopped feeling the effects on about Wednesday-Thursday.

My weight is stable at 220 lbs.

I did do two more reps on squats and one more rep on bench press with a heavier weight.

I took the gel for exactly 30 days and still have half the bottle left.

I also have an ok sex drive but tried to spank it the last 2-3 days and couldn't bust a nut...grrrrrr


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

God said:


> Obviously where you were changing the dosage round a bit and under dosing for a while it's a little hard to tell how much in terms of mg you were taking but would you say the effects were as good as jabbing with the equivalent absorbed dose? You seem pleased with the results.
> 
> Also do you know expensive it was? Not asking for exact price as i'm aware of rules but compared to same dose of test e?


I really liked it and I actually made pretty good gains considering the dose was so low. Now I do respond very well on gear but maybe that is because of my age.

9 days after the gel my sex drive is not so good, but my strength gains are still up and actually right there at some PB's on most exercises.

I have no idea how much it is honestly but I do like the delivery system, my only flaw of the gel and I think it is my tube of gel is it has granules like sand in it.

I have talked to another guy that got in contact with me and he says his doesn't have that and is very smooth, just throwing that out there.

On a side note, I went with some guys from work to a topless bar and one of the girls wanted me to buy a lap dance, I bowed out..lol, damn low sex drive. :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

winger said:


> I really liked it and I actually made pretty good gains considering the dose was so low. Now I do respond very well on gear but maybe that is because of my age.
> 
> 9 days after the gel my sex drive is not so good, but my strength gains are still up and actually right there at some PB's on most exercises.
> 
> ...


So its shut you down a bit/lot mate:confused1: Are you considering a PCT?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> So its shut you down a bit/lot mate:confused1: Are you considering a PCT?


I can still get erections it's just harder to orgasmn but still can. Hell if anything it's better, I don't get off in under two minutes...lol

No PCT, I think I might try the gel in 3 weeks for 2 weeks and off for 2 weeks and back on for two weeks and off.

I didn't think a PCT was in order for doing a low dose tes for 1 month. For some weird reason I do feel a rebound or something because I still look big and feel very strong, not that I expected to come off the gel and crash...lol


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

I've found I'm exactly the same on test, instead of the 1 minute wonder (get you bragging

at 2 mins) I'm like 20-25 mins:thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> I've found I'm exactly the same on test, instead of the 1 minute wonder (get you bragging
> 
> at 2 mins) I'm like 20-25 mins:thumb:


20-25 minutes, eyikes, that's too much like cardio, I thought you were a HIT cardio guy..lol

If I add up all the sex I have had this year I doubt it would add up to 25 minutes.. :cursing:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh you misunderstood, thats for the week, plus the Mrs isnt there :lol:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tel3563 said:


> Oh you misunderstood, thats for the week, plus the Mrs isnt there :lol:


My bad.

Who needs a Mrs when you have two perfectly good hands. :thumb:

Plus no spooning afterwards. :whistling:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man that is a sexy avatar with some massive hooters on your pic winger.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Man that is a sexy avatar with some massive hooters on your pic winger.


They only look big because my arms are small...he he :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

This stuff sounds great, i am not asking for a source or anything, just wondered what the price of it was like?


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> This stuff sounds great, i am not asking for a source or anything, just wondered what the price of it was like?


Its fairly expensive mate,, dont no the exact figure, but if you can get away just using 1 bottle like winger has done it shouldnt break the bank to much,, it does sound bloomin good though this product


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

not asking for a source but finding it difficult, i have read logs on this stuff and its mostly people from the US using it especially when its made in EU.

is it UG lab making this stuff? i dont jab so this would be perfect for me.

regards.


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

does anyone know the name of the lab that makes trendflow?

regards.


----------



## dailos81 (Dec 5, 2008)

bump bump


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dailos81 said:


> does anyone know the name of the lab that makes trendflow?
> 
> regards.


PM me, I can point you in the right direction, all hypothetical of course. :whistling:


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

Anyone tried this since the last post?


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

dont thinkso mate. me and hacskii were the only ones who could get it i believe, i ddint try it but i guess he did.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

BigDom86 said:


> dont thinkso mate. me and hacskii were the only ones who could get it i believe, i ddint try it but i guess he did.


I tried it and it was the real deal, works great! :thumbup1:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pm me, I can chat to you about the Trendflow.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> dont thinkso mate. me and hacskii were the only ones who could get it i believe, i ddint try it but i guess he did.


Winger also tried it and rated it.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

If you don't like needles and you want the test in your system now, it would be my first pic.


----------



## masterplan (May 17, 2009)

Yeah my choice too..

Besides i have heard that it will be sold online very soon.

Anyone else too?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yep if you dont like needles its ideal. but its going to get very expensive very quick lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I put too much on one night and had erections from hell all night long.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Daz said:


> Hacks, is this the same stuff some docs give out as TRT?


No, not even close, androgel for instance comes in 5mg, 7.5mg and 10mg, this stuff is 100mg per dose.

Not sure exactally how much gets lost in the transdermal process though.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im pretty sure the manufacturer said maximum 40% absorption.


----------



## masterplan (May 17, 2009)

Yeah big dom,

Thats what i heard to around 40-45%....

No injects for me anymore. :thumb:



BigDom86 said:


> im pretty sure the manufacturer said maximum 40% absorption.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i know they had some tren and deca gel in the pipeline. did this happen?


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> i know they had some tren and deca gel in the pipeline. did this happen?


I wouldn't fancy that as tren hates me and as for deca i hate what it does tom me good points but also bad points in my view from personal experience but this is one of those each to their own :thumbup1:


----------



## Norwegian_vikin (Jun 16, 2010)

PM me about Manu f ?


----------



## ardubsz (Jul 20, 2010)

winger said:


> PM me, I can point you in the right direction, all hypothetical of course. :whistling:


IF I were to search for Trenflow gel, I would like to know which direction to look. (academic purposes of course) Can anyone direct me?


----------



## subterfuge (Oct 24, 2007)

Id like to look into this trendflow stuff too.

All the usual problems that are typical with doctors here in the UK, not wanting to help you, so Im looking at experimenting by myself.

Want to try trendflow for a while to see if it helps me, but cant find it anywhere.

Anyone help?

cheers


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

ive been waiting to buy some but i cant do it until a few post up there results......


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I had great results myself.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

30 days.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

He did get stronger but he still had some left in the bottle at the end, I believe he was under dosing.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

carnt find this stuff anywhere

thinking of trying this also

this illeagal then? cus i carnt find it for sale


----------



## subterfuge (Oct 24, 2007)

God said:


> Fair enough. Seen a few logs but nobody that I'm aware of has yet run it in the same way as someone would an injectible test cycle, i.e 8-12 weeks plus PCT. Need a couple of decent logs like that to really decide if it's a decent alternative.


Yes, that would be cool.

Is it easy to find trendflow? I've been searching all morning and haven't come accross anywhere that sells it as yet. Lame 'google' skills, maybe?


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Looking through, it did seem a positive trial........ 

One to find


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

you wont find it to sell, its ugl.you need a source basically


----------



## subterfuge (Oct 24, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> you wont find it to sell, its ugl.you need a source basically


This is gonna be an entirely stupid question, but i'll ask it anyway.

When people talk of 'finding a source' are you talking about a website (I guess not, seeing as you said I wont find it to sell) or are you talking about finding a person from talking to people in the gym and stuff???

Or can a source be a website, unless the product is, as you say, 'ugl' (underground?)

cheers


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

you can find websites sure. best bet is to talk to guys at the gym though


----------



## access (Apr 3, 2009)

It's available online, there is a website specifically selling it, but I don't think it can be found through search engines.


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

God said:


> Fair enough. Seen a few logs but nobody that I'm aware of has yet run it in the same way as someone would an injectible test cycle, i.e 8-12 weeks plus PCT. Need a couple of decent logs like that to really decide if it's a decent alternative.


what we need mate is someone to send us some trendflow and we can be the test dummys and make a trendflow journal :whistling:


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

access said:


> It's available online, there is a website specifically selling it, but I don't think it can be found through search engines.


so how is someone suppost to buy from them lol

is it only spread by word of mouth, that the only way of getting there customers

im not asking for a source cus i know its not allowed here

im just wondering if it realy is possible to find it on the net for an average person who knows no one to get it from


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

now your talking bravo9, im well up for that!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

God said:


> ok thanks and what sort of gains did you make in that time?


I gained a lb a week for the 4 weeks and bench went up about 1 rep per week as well.

When I stopped taking the gel I had exactly half a bottle left.


----------



## SenorSteve (Jun 6, 2010)

The website is down AGAIN


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SenorSteve said:


> The website is down AGAIN


I can point you into the right direction, would you like that?


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

as in 1lb a week? lol i get more than that from my shakes alone


----------



## masterplan (May 17, 2009)

hmm Ian,

Lets see.. a good 1 lb a week on gel alone...

thats about 12 lbs in a course of 12 weeks..... Say youre doing 2 cycles a year.... thats 24 lbs a year again on gel only... imaging what happens when you stack an oral :whistling:


----------



## subterfuge (Oct 24, 2007)

admittedly im new to any 'supplementation'. The stuff is a little expensive, but tempting, and im hoping it would maybe be a good place to begin, especially as lots of places selling test cyp that I have seen get aweful feedback about being scammed out of money either through non delivery or through sending stuff that isn't even test!

Im not looking to get huge, but I was under the impression that having more testosterone running though your blood will benefit your physique both with building muscle and with losing fat.

I am hoping im right in thinking that if i carry on dieting and working out as I am, but whilst on in the trendflow, i'll be able to strip some stubborn fat and maybe gain a little muscle?

However, I also hear of people saying they have been a little bloated from taking the gel. Slightly confused there.

I've always suspected that my T levels are very very low anyway.

I cant grow facial hair and im 26. I have very little underarm hair. Foogy mind and memory. Some depression.

Unfortunately, doctors have twice refused to check my blood for testosterone.

So, im very curious to give this a go, but would like to make sure i wouldn't be wasting money.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

subterfuge said:


> I cant grow facial hair and im 26. I have very little underarm hair. Foogy mind and memory. Some depression.
> 
> Unfortunately, doctors have twice refused to check my blood for testosterone.
> 
> So, im very curious to give this a go, but would like to make sure i wouldn't be wasting money.


Do you get morning hardons?

That 1 lb a week was half dosing the gel by accident.


----------



## subterfuge (Oct 24, 2007)

winger said:


> Do you get morning hardons?


Sometimes.

That was actually the question that I was asked by the Doctors.

I guess if you want a bloodtest here in the UK, you have to absolutely lie your **** off and say you cant get a hardon no matter what and make up a list of other symptoms!

It really angers me that you must resort to this in order to get tested.


----------



## Poly I:C ICAM-1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi Winger,

I will move to new haven connecticut before the summer. Apparantly you are an american, can you give me some information how I can get trendflow in usa?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I have no idea where to get it. It was sent to me to try and test and I did.

Sorry I couldn't help you bro.


----------



## Poly I:C ICAM-1 (Jun 1, 2012)

winger said:


> I have no idea where to get it. It was sent to me to try and test and I did.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't help you bro.


I understand, I could not send you a personel message.

Based on the following:

"I can point you into the right direction, would you like that? "

maybe you can send to me a PM?

thanks


----------



## ryanryan (Jun 2, 2012)

winger said:


> I can point you into the right direction, would you like that?


I would appreciate if you could also give me a push in the right direction


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Did the gel effect your e2 levels much? Anyone else apart from gel (i.e; any nolva?)


----------



## Teamwales (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi guys, I know this is an old thread but I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction for this product? Thanks


----------

